# Glowlight Tetras Look Bad, Multiple Symptoms. What is it?



## DiLL (Jan 11, 2014)

*Glowlight Tetras Look Bad, Multiple Symptoms. What could this be please?*

10 days ago I transferred 7 glow light tetras I've had for 6 months, from a 10 gallon to a 29. Gravel was new/rinsed well, tank was empty and dry for many months before I rinsed it and set it up. I used my old filter media when I did the changeover and have been testing quality every other day (see below for today's numbers, which have been consistent each time).

The day after the transfer, one showed three white spots on the side of the body (not ich-like, larger and localized). Quickly thereafter, they all started showing one or more of the symptoms listed:


Here's a video that shows the symptoms:

Glowlight Tetras - YouTube


Multiple, 1-2 mm white spots - beginning of video and at 43 seconds
White fuzzy patches on outside of scales - 11 seconds into video
Inside of bodies are not clear - more grayish white and opaque - 33 seconds into video

They all seem to want to huddle toward the bottom of the tank but don't act lethargic or particularly ill. They're certainly not darting about like they used to though. The glow lights are sharing the tank with two, older albino corys, which do not appear to have any symptoms.

If anybody could help identify what this is and what I may do to remedy, I'd very much appreciate it!

I have 9 red-eye tetras and 3 corys in a QT I want to add to the 29 but don't want to risk it until I fix what these guys have!

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10
PH 7.6
Water is hard from tap but they've always been in hard water - don't have hardness test kit so I can't provide numbers on this one.
Temp 77F

Thank you in advance.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Only caught first couple seconds then link failed.Big spots though,not ich.I would lean towards columnaris for two seconds of observation.Couple threads active lately on columnaris.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/pos...ble-treatment-67265.html?highlight=columnaris
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/clueless-confused-67994.html?highlight=columnaris


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like columnaris to me. Hard to say sometimes.


----------



## DiLL (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you. I am going to try a course of Maracyn 2, hope for the best.


----------

